# Yard Art



## Kramai88 (Feb 22, 2019)

I came across this bike today being used as decoration. I looked at it and thought I can’t let it deteriorate any more than it already has. Ended up making an offer for it and bought it. I believe it could be a 38 motorbike frame. If anyone has an idea what it is I would appreciate hearing it. As soon as the weather gets better and the pool won’t freeze I’m going to give it an AO bath and see how much original paint is still there. The serial number is Y34722








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice save. Might look pretty cool as a crusty rider. Just service and roll it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice save ! , usually all the yard art bikes I see are always cheap store brands and always girls , i would have tried to buy that one myself.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 22, 2019)

I say throw a basket full of flowers on it and stick it back in the garden. Just don’t be surprised if it gets swapped out with a sweet 10
Speed .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice save! Darts and pinstripes still showing and paint on bottom bracket look promising. 

Thank you for not going at the bottom bracket with a grinder to read the serial number!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## the tinker (Feb 23, 2019)

I too am a sucker for lost causes. Perfect candidate for Oxalic Acid. Nice save. Keep us posted.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks to be a 36-37 judging by the flat fender bracing , 38 went with the stamped fender bracing ..Nice score!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 23, 2019)

With the darts/pinstripes visible and paint on bottom bracket after dusting off(thanks again for not grinding to bare metal) this could be one of those mind blowing before/after projects. Have fun once the weather is more better!

I have a soft spot for rustic, ratty rides however and would give it my special "hand rubbed oil" treatment to highlight the crusty age and give it dimension while protecting it. Then when it was time for another overhaul think about an O/A bath. 

Either way, nice save!! It will be a sweet ride when you're done!


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 23, 2019)

Short up date got everything loose today so it won’t be bad now to take apart. Pulled the crank and it looks like 37. Bad news one of the pedal holes is stripped. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Feb 23, 2019)

I bet that will look pretty good once cleaned up! Great save!


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2019)

Glad ya saved it from more rust.I would try to get it back on the road.If that fails it is good yard art for you.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2019)

To save on the cost of expensive chemicals and slowed chemical reactions, one might start with 60-80 grit on that bike.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 26, 2019)

I have to reply to this because when I see bad info , newcomers see it too and will try it and will ruin their paint.  Please , everyone READ the restoration tips thread in its entirety before you even take your bike apart. It will save you hours of frustration.  Sandpaper and steel wool are the worst things ever for old bikes. Chemical are the best way to go. They're cheap. This tub of Oxalic Acid is about 9 bucks at Ace and will do at least 6 bikes. You can get it cheaper on the internet. Lime juice works well too and will not lighten the red paints like oxalic acid. Never sandpaper, never ever, never, unless you don't care about your paint.















Extremely rusty 48 Huffman fenders that I was throwing out. The last photo shows a partial soak to demonstrate how much rust was removed without damaging precious original pant.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 26, 2019)

the tinker said:


> I have to reply to this because when I see bad info , newcomers see it too and will try it and will ruin their paint.  Please , everyone READ the restoration tips thread in its entirety before you even take your bike apart. It will save you hours of frustration.  Sandpaper and steel wool are the worst things ever for old bikes. Chemical are the best way to go. They're cheap. This tub of Oxalic Acid is about 9 bucks at Ace and will do at least 6 bikes. You can get it cheaper on the internet. Lime juice works well too and will not lighten the red paints like oxalic acid. Never sandpaper, never ever, never, unless you don't care about your paint.View attachment 955192
> 
> View attachment 955193
> 
> ...





I’ve used 0000 steel wool and haven’t had any issues with it being to abrasive. 

What did you use after the soak?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> To save on the cost of expensive chemicals and slowed chemical reactions, one might start with 60-80 grit on that bike.



Yeah, that seems pretty rough  to me.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2019)

I think the 60-80 grit comment was a joke @the tinker - a commentary on how far to crust side this bike has turned. 

I used 1500 all over this bike to bring it back to the condition you see here, I don't think it was the worst thing ever by any means:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2019)

I usually leave my bikes as-is, but have used 0000 in the past with pretty good results. I've used OA on plated pieces a few times, but am not a fan of  the finish after soaking painted parts. The rusted scrapes & dents look odd cleaned of rust too.


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 26, 2019)

I took the 60 grit comment as a joke or a dig at the bike like it was to far gone to save. I am going to soak it in OA and see what happens. Have had good results in the past. I just spent a couple days messing with the chain. Soaking in rust remover and blaster loosing by hand now it’s in oil. Way easier to buy a better one but it’s what I like to do. Save the old parts when I can. So I will probably put hours into this bike make it look the best it can and make it rideable again. It’s my hobby and I love doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. Life has gone down hill ever since they stopped bottling Geritol. When I read the 60 grit comment, I thought,"What the ****." There are some crazy people on this site that would probably try it.  I guess you got me, Ha, Ha.  I will agree, that micro-fine wet or dry is awesome stuff and 000 steel wool works good on plated parts that so are heavily gone that it makes little difference anyway. Your'e right, never use oxalic acid on plated parts. For some reason it works like poop and leaves a yellow crust that is harder to come off than the rust. I've tried lime juice and it worked good. God bless everyone.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2019)

the tinker said:


> Maybe I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. Life has gone down hill ever since they stopped bottling Geritol. When I read the 60 grit comment, I thought,"What the ****." There are some crazy people on this site that would probably try it.  I guess you got me, Ha, Ha.  I will agree, that micro-fine wet or dry is awesome stuff and 000 steel wool works good on plated parts that so are heavily gone that it makes little difference anyway. Your'e right, never use oxalic acid on plated parts. For some reason it works like &#!^ and leaves a yellow crust that is harder to come off than the rust. I've tried lime juice and it worked good. God bless everyone.




Ha, I will also tell you almost all of the chrome on that bike above went in an OA bath.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 10, 2019)

Used 2000 grit wet-dry sandpaper on the painted surfaces of this one. OA bath on the rest.


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking at this thread is making me crazy to get out and start an oxy bath goin and start on a few projects ! Winter go away !


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 10, 2019)

vincev said:


> Looking at this thread is making me crazy to get out and start an oxy bath goin and start on a few projects ! Winter go away !



60 this week!!!!! I’m itching to get out too!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Kramai88 (May 22, 2019)

An up date on how it turned out. Gave it a bath. Soaked some of the metal parts in rust remover. Did a full service on it and now it’s a rider again. I like the way it turned. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> An up date on how it turned out. Gave it a bath. Soaked some of the metal parts in rust remover. Did a full service on it and now it’s a rider again. I like the way it turned. View attachment 1002609View attachment 1002610View attachment 1002611View attachment 1002612
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great work my friend! Looks like something that will be in my garage soon


----------

